# Where can i buy a vape in OR Tambo Airport ?



## Flame3601 (16/12/17)

Wazzz up,

New here so go easy.

I was wondering where on earth can i get a vape at OR Tambo Airport? I know there is a Twisp kiosk somewhere, however I'm not sure if that is located in the secure international duty free departure area. 

Any advice much appreciated. 

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (16/12/17)

Looks like there is one in duty free bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame3601 (16/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Looks like there is one in duty free bud
> 
> View attachment 116535


Thanks man,

I should of added some more detail , i am not flying internationally so will not be able to access that area. I am rather flying via the domestic terminal onto Cape Town after connecting in from the DRC. So ideally would like to pick up a twisp for my mother in the airport for Christmas so she can try kick the dreaded cigs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (16/12/17)

There just may be one in the general airport, Atomix vapes is about 6 or so kms away from OR if you have enough time to kill and cash for an Uber

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/12/17)

The Twisp Stand is at the top of the escalators just above international arrivals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/12/17)

Hi @Flame3601 

I was at OR Tambo about a month ago. The Twisp kiosk was at the bottom of the escalator when you come off the Gautrain and enter the airport building. (In the normal terminal building open to the public - not the duty free area)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moosa86 (18/12/17)

Both @Silver and @Rob Fisher are correct. Same location. There is also another inside the duty free section. There is also a shop called "Stogies" near Woolworths that sells very basic juices but at a premium.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame3601 (18/12/17)

Thanks all , much appreciated !

You guys did better at answering my question then Twisp did ....

Merry Christmas to you all

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------

